# BMW Motorrad achieves new sales record in April



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

*BMW Motorrad achieves new sales record in April. Deliveries continuously above previous year in the first four months.*

After achieving record sales during the first quarter of 2015, BMW Motorrad remains firmly on course for success. 16,554 (prev. yr.: 16,344 units) motorcycles and maxi scooters were supplied to customers worldwide. Compared to the April 2014 record this corresponds to a further increase of 1.3 %. April 2015 is thus the most successful month ever in the history of the company. As per April, BMW Motorrad achieved an increase of 6.3 % compared to the previous year period with 47,924 units (prev. yr: 45,063 units).

Heiner Faust, BMW Motorrad Head of Sales and Marketing: "In April 2014 we already achieved an exceptionally good sales result with 16,344 units. So the yardstick for April 2015 was set very high. With a 1.3 % increase in sales we were able to surpass last year's record. This makes April 2015 the best month of all time for BMW Motorrad. Our sales lie continuously above previous year's in the first four months."

This solid sales growth is due to the new models of the R and S series. The demand for the new S 1000 RR supersports bike and the flat-twin Roadster 
R 1200 R is especially strong. Boxer models such as the classic Roadster 
R nineT, the R 1200 GS Adventure travel enduro or the R 1200 RT travel tourer are high up in the popularity rankings.

Heiner Faust comments: "We are pleased to see the market recovering in Europe. Above all Spain is showing strong signs of a rebound. Demand for our vehicles is on the rise in Asia, too. The new models with flat-twin and four-cylinder engine, which are currently in high demand, will be joined by two further models in the course of the season. On 16 May, the R 1200 RS sports tourer will be launched. The latest boxer model was already chosen as the motorcycle of the year by the readers of the MOTORRAD motorcycle magazine even before its market launch. In addition we are currently presenting the S 1000 XR to the international media - a completely new vehicle concept for BMW Motorrad. The model, which received positive acclaim from motorcycle journalists, will be on sale from 13 June. I am convinced that we will be able to keep our sales significantly above previous year's figures thanks to our strong model range.


----------

